# 4 Position Way Stop



## Mark_f (Jan 3, 2016)

I made a four position way stop for my lathe. I have wanted one but do not want to pay the high price on the auction sites. This one cost me nothing as I made it from pieces I found around the shop. I am attaching the complete write up and photos in a PDF file for those interested.


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 3, 2016)

That was an awesome project!

Thanks for the PDF!  I've already download it and will be adding it to my pile of future projects.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice job Mark!


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 3, 2016)

Great job Mark . Hope you have lots of work for it.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice Mark - thanks for the pdf and nice write-up.

John


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 4, 2016)

mark_f said:


> I made a four position way stop for my lathe. I have wanted one but do not want to pay the high price on the auction sites. This one cost me nothing as I made it from pieces I found around the shop. I am attaching the complete write up and photos in a PDF file for those interested.
> View attachment 118534
> 
> View attachment 118535



This is a very excellent example of a concise and clearly presented "how to" article.  KUDOS !


----------



## kvt (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice write up,  and looks nice also.   looks like the same basic design should work on several lathes.


----------



## fretsman (Jan 4, 2016)

well done, and thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

I thank you too. I need one for my Logan . great job


----------

